# Just for fun, some Panerai clocks...



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty cool looking~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

:-!


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

Got any strap collection for them too ?;-):-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

crazyfingers said:


> Got any strap collection for them too ?;-):-d


I'm thinking I'll just attach each one to a chain and then wear'em around my neck. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I'm thinking I'll just attach each one to a chain and then wear'em around my neck. :-d


How about a couple belts? :-d


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

That's awesome. I wanted the Hublot Big Bang Clock but it was $7k-$8k each. The seconds hand sweeps and moves smoothly despite it's quartz movement. :-!









Comes in a case too.


----------



## Android (Dec 27, 2009)

:-!:-!


----------

